# 1st Time to Hawaii, do 2 weeks at Westin Kanapali or go to 2 different islands?



## lat (Feb 24, 2006)

I am planning on going to Maui for the first time (never been to Hawaii) with my entire family and use our Kanapali purchase to book 2 weeks there from last week of June in 2007 through the week of July 4th.  I have 2 kids who will be 6 and 9 by then.  

Should I try to go to another island or just stay at this resort for two weeks?  Is there enough to do?  I figur by then the North resort will also be open so we can also use their fancy pool facilities.  

Any suggestion will be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## rocky (Feb 25, 2006)

This is really a personal thing.....  but as much as I love Maui, after about a week I'm ready to do something else.  And inter-island flights are plentiful and cheap!  The Big Island and Kauai are really terrific, and Oahu is worth visiting as well.....

If you post your question on the Hawaii board, I'm sure the experts there can give you lots of advice.

That being said, WKORV is really nice and two weeks there would never hurt anyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2006)

I am going to disagree with Rocky.     There is lots to do on Maui, (buy the book Maui Revealed) and interisland airfare is running about $150 pp roundtrip.  I really hate to pack up and move in the middle of a trip - we did that our first 2 trips to Hawaii and we found that just when we were settled in, relaxed, and starting to know our way around, it was time to pack up and move.  Now we spend 2 weeks on one island.  

By the time you pack up, check out, drive to the airport, return the rental car, wait 2 hours for your flight, fly, and do it all in reverse on the other end, you waste most of a precious day of vacation time.  Not to mention, since there are few resorts that equal the WKORV in quality...where ever you stay the 2nd week, is likely to be a let-down.  Especially since this is your first trip (and not your last, since you're an owner now) I recommend that you spend 2 weeks at the WKORV.


----------



## spike (Feb 25, 2006)

rocky said:
			
		

> but as much as I love Maui, after about a week I'm ready to do something else.  And inter-island flights are plentiful and cheap!  The Big Island and Kauai are really terrific, and Oahu is worth visiting as well.....


I too get a little bit of cabin fever after a week. That said, the packing /unpacking and travel to the airport and the security and the wait, and the wait and the wait...it isn't worth it. I'd stay on one island, but that's just me.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 25, 2006)

*WKORVN probably not done by 6/07*

You probably shouldn't plan on this resort being ready to use by next summer. Other threads are hinting at Sept 07 at the earliest.

I've spent 2 weeks on Maui, no problem.  There are a lot of beaches & plenty of things to do. Do you own two weeks or are you using your lockoff to get two weeks?


----------



## debraxh (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it just really depends on your family and what you enjoy.

Last time we went to Maui we stayed for 10 nights and my DD & DH were really ready to go by then.  Me, I could have stayed...forever?  That was our 5th time there (3rd time for DD), so maybe it was just getting old for them.

However, on our second trip to the big island they thought one week was too short, go figure!  Me, I could have stayed...forever? 

There are pros on cons for either decision.  I would suggest you do some research and decide as a family what you'd like to do. The "revealed" books are great.  You could initially borrow them from the library to help decide where you want to visit, then just purchase the books for the island(s) you decide on.

You didn't mention where you are traveling from or if you're likely to return to the islands soon.  Those facts should also have some influence on your decision.  Personally, given two weeks I would choose two islands but one size doesn't fit all: do what you think is best for your family, not what someone else thinks you should do.


----------



## lat (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for the advices.  We are flying from New Jersey and I certainly hope we will be going again, but definitely not every year.

I own 2 odd years plus another every year at Kanapali, so I actually have 3 weeks to use for 2007 there.  I am thinking about booking a 2-br unit for 2 weeks and then split the 3rd unit into a lock-off and a 1-br for these 2 weeks for my father-in-law if he comes with us.  If not, then I will convert to points.

Bummer, I somehow thought the north side would be done, or at least the pools.  I hate the moving and packing process, but maybe as a first time visitor, we should check out Oahu.  Maybe it would be easier to move the travel plan to mid-August so that it would be easier to get an exchange into Marriott's Kolina (I own Marrott also).

We are not the commando style travellers, and hubby constantly works even while we are on vacation.  So most of the weekdays, no matter where we vacation, he works.  This makes staying for 2 weeks on one island more appealing since it is a LONGGGG flight to get there.  oops, I am flipping already


----------



## NJDave (Feb 25, 2006)

Our first trip to Hawaii was when our children were 6 and 9.  We spent one week in Oahu and one week in Maui. We stayed at the Hilton the first week followed by the Embassy.  The kids liked Oahu better.  Going to another island adds excitement to the trip.  Your next three trips I suggest going to Maui one week and one of the other three islands the other week until you have been to all the islands.


----------



## drbond (Feb 27, 2006)

First I agree with Rocky, I always do 2 or 3 islands when I visit there. Maui and Oahu are the least attractive of the islands as far as I am concerned. But it all revolves around your interest. Do you like nature, history, parties, shopping or just being lazy on the beach? For nature Kuaui number one and The Big Island number two. For history Oahu has lots of history and The Big Island has some. For parties flip a coin. For Shopping Oahu and then others. For being lazy on the beach, personal preference. As far as inter-island flights the previous poster does not know what they are talking about. Flights can be purchased from $49.00 to $99.00 depending on when and where and you FF status. I usually prefer Aloha Airlines since you can set up an Ohana plan and put all of your families miles together for a future flight and they are usually cheaper than Hawaiian. As far as time to go from one to another. Try this scenario: Take your car to the airport at 90 min prior to departure. Drop off your family and luggage at the ticket counter (it is only a few steps from the curb) go return the car and get on the shuttle and you are back and ready to check in within 15 mins. Pass through security in about 5 mins or less, grab a drink and take a leisurly outdoor stroll to the gate. In about 30 mins they start boarding you and you take off for a 20-45 min flight to the next island. You land and your family collects the baggage while you go and collect the car and come back to the curb and pick them up. Whew that only took about 2hrs & 15 mins and you are in another beautiful place. The Big Island and Kuaui are both MUCH more beautiful than Maui. Maui is a tourist trap. Now if you are not renting a car, you can cut about 15 mins off of the above scenario.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2006)

drbond said:
			
		

> For nature Kuaui number one and The Big Island number two. For history Oahu has lots of history and The Big Island has some. For parties flip a coin. For Shopping Oahu and then others. For being lazy on the beach, personal preference. As far as inter-island flights the previous poster does not know what they are talking about. Flights can be purchased from $49.00 to $99.00 depending on when and where and you FF status.



Let me help you with the math.  I posted that interisland flights were running $150 ROUNDTRIP - that would be $75 one way, and $75 is between $49 and $99.  

And by the way, it's spelled Kauai...

Welcome to TUG and have a nice day!


----------



## Bob B (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely do a second island.  We have been to Oahu, Maui, Kauai and the Big Island.  The BI and Kauai are easily our preferred choices.  Nothing, in my opinion, can beat the live volcano on the Big Island.  It is our favorite.


----------



## lat (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the advice.  If we can make the trip, I will do 2 islands as suggested     However, it looks like we won't go until 2008 now.


----------

